
When memmove() fails - lladnar
https://news.realm.io/news/when-memmove-fails
======
caf
The actual bug, from the QT bug report:

 _This is due to a bug in the memmove() implementation for overlapping memory
on this particular device, which returns dest + n instead of dest. The
compiler in turn recognizes memmove() and uses the return value as an
optimization instead of saving the dest pointer on the stack._

